# "Sprachenbehandlung"



## jorge_val_ribera

Hallo! 

Wie geht's euch? Hoffentlich gut!

Mir geht's gut, aber ich habe nur noch eine Woche Ferien!  

Na, ich habe eine Frage an euch! Also, es geht um die "Behandlung der Sprachen", sozusagen. Ich meine, mit welcher Präposition und welchem Kasus man eine Sprache in welchem Fall benutzen muss. Zum Beispiel:

_auf Deutsch_

_in Deutsch_

_ins Deutsche_

_im Deutschen_

_das Deutsch(e?)_

_des Deutschen (??? ich würde sagen "der deutschen Sprache", aber kann man das auch sagen?)_

_dem Deutschen (würde ich auch "der deutschen Sprache" sagen...)_

_usw._

Könntet ihr das mir bitte erklären? Vielen Dank im Voraus! Macht's gut, tschüss!


----------



## elroy

Ich bin zwar kein Mutterspachler, aber ich versuche mal, meine Gefühle diesen Audrücken gegenüber zu erläutern.



			
				jorge_val_ribera said:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Wie geht's euch? Hoffentlich gut!
> 
> Mir geht's gut, aber ich habe nur noch eine Woche Ferien!
> 
> Na, ich habe eine Frage an euch! Also, es geht um die "Behandlung der Sprachen", sozusagen. Ich meine, mit welcher Präposition und welchem Kasus man eine Sprache in welchem Fall benutzen muss. Zum Beispiel:
> 
> _auf Deutsch Ich glaube, man verwendet diesen Ausdruck, um hervorzuheben, dass etwas auf Deutsch geschrieben bzw. gesagt ist, oder ins Deutsche übersetzen worden ist.  Man hebt nämlich hervor, dass diese Sprache gewählt worden ist. _
> 
> _in Deutsch Hier geht es einfach um den Zustand.  Etwas ist halt in Deutsch geschrieben, oder gesagt worden.  Man ist hier weniger daran interessiert, wie oder warum Deutsch gewählt worden ist, sondern einfach dass es so ist. _
> 
> _ins Deutsche Das hier ist Akkusativ, und wird u.a. verwendet, wenn es um eine Übersetzung von einer anderen Sprache ins Deutsche geht.  Eigentlich verwendet man diesen Ausdruck, sofern es irgendeine Bewegung (also nicht notwendigerweise von einer anderen Sprache) in die deutsche Sprache.  Schließlich ist er eine Abkürzung für "in die deutsche Sprache."  _
> 
> _im Deutschen Das ist hier Dativ, und wird verwendet, wenn es sich um die Merkmale der deutschen Sprache handelt.  Es geht hier wieder um den Zustand, aber nicht den Zustand eines bestimmten Satzes bzw. Wortes, sondern den Zustand der deutschen Sprache.  Man sagt z.B., "Im Deutschen gibt es viele Wörter" oder "im Deutschen verwendet man kaum das Präteritum."  Es ist wieder eine Abkürzung, und zwar für "in der deutschen Sprache."   _
> 
> _das Deutsch(e?) "Das Deutsche" ist es.  Es geht hier wieder um die Sprache als solche, der Unterschied ist nur, dass das hier Nominativ oder Akkusativ ist.  Wieder eine Abkürzung, und zwar für "die deutsche Sprache." _
> 
> _des Deutschen (??? ich würde sagen "der deutschen Sprache", aber kann man das auch sagen?) Doch, und zwar oft.  Das ist eine Abkürzung für "der deutschen Sprache" (im Genitiv).  Man sagt u.a. "Struktur des Deutschen." _
> 
> _dem Deutschen (würde ich auch "der deutschen Sprache" sagen...) Du kannst aber auch ruhig "dem Deutschen" sagen.  Man sagt z.B. "Das Niederländische ist ähnlich dem Deutschen."  Eine Abkürzung für "der deutschen Sprache" (im Dativ) _
> 
> Könntet ihr das mir bitte erklären? Vielen Dank im Voraus! Macht's gut, tschüss!


----------



## Whodunit

jorge_val_ribera said:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Wie geht's euch? Hoffentlich gut!
> 
> Mir geht's gut, aber ich habe nur noch eine Woche Ferien!



Noch geht's mir gut, aber nächste Woche muss ich auch schon wieder büffeln.   



> Na, ich habe eine Frage an euch! Also, es geht um die "Behandlung der Sprachen", sozusagen. Ich meine, mit welcher Präposition und welchem Kasus man eine Sprache in welchem Fall benutzen muss. Zum Beispiel:



Gerne. Eigentlich hat Elroy alles wunderschön erklärt, aber natürlich muss ich    meinen Senf noch dazugeben.



> _auf Deutsch_



allgemeine Bezeichnung, wobei man aber die Sprache betont. Bedeutung "in deutscher Sprache". Beispiel:

"Siehst du nicht, dass das auf Deutsch geschrieben ist? Warum behauptest du ständig, es sei auf Russisch verfasst worden?" (= das ist richtig, heißt aber hier, dass es sich nur um einige Teilsätze handelt.)

"Das Buch hier ist auf richtig schönem Deutsch geschrieben."   



> _in Deutsch_



Wird eigentlich genauso verwendet wie "auf Deutsch", nur halt seltener in der Umgangssprache. Dabei spezifiziert dieses Wort auch noch, dass es "in der deutschen Sprache" geschrieben/gesprochen ist, aber nicht, dass der Verfasser zum Beispiel Deutsch konnte. Bedeutung "in der deutschen Sprache". Beispiel:

"Siehst du nicht, dass das in Deutsch geschrieben ist? Warum behauptest du ständig, es sei in Russisch verfasst worden?" (= das ist zwar richtig, bedeutet aber, dass das Schriftstück ein Sammelsurium voller deutscher/russischer Sätze ist.)

"Das Buch hier ist in richtig schönem Deutsch geschrieben." (= das Buch besteht nur aus Deutsch.)



> _ins Deutsche_



Alle Übersetzungen werden von einer Sprache ins Deutsche gemacht. Bedeutung: "in die deutsche Sprache". Beispiel:

Du glaubst doch nicht, dass du das ins Deutsche übersetzen kannst! (= Standardsprachlich)

Du glaubst doch nicht, dass du das auf Deutsche übersetzen kannst! (= umgangssprachlich)

Gleiches gilt ja für das englische "in" und "into":

Don't you think you're able to translate that into German. (= Standardsprachlich)

Don't you think you're able to translate that in German. (= umgangssprachlich)



> _im Deutschen_



Damit wird eine Aktion in der jeweiligen Sprache angegeben. Bedeutung "in der Deutschen Sprache". Beispiel:

Im Deutschen kann ich mich problemlos ausdrücken, egal, um welches Thema es geht.

_auch möglich:_
In Deutsch kann ich mich problemlos ausdrücken, egal, um welches Thema es geht.

Der Unterschied liegt hier bei den Bedeutungen von "das Deutsch" und "das Deutsche".   



> _das Deutsch(e?)_



Das ist der einfache Nominativ, wovon es    leider Gottes zwei gibt; das Deutsch: Bedeutung "die Sprache Deutsch eines Einzelnen oder einer Gruppe"; das Deutsche: "die deutsche Sprache in ihrer Gesamtheit". Kurze Auszüge aus dem Duden:



> _das Deutsch
> die deutsche Sprache, sofern sie die Sprache eines Einzelnen oder einer bestimmten Gruppe bezeichnet und sonst näher bestimmt ist; Kenntnis der deutschen Sprache_





> _das Deutsche
> die deutsche Sprache überhaupt; in Zusammensetzungen besonders zur Bezeichnung der historischen und landschaftlichen Teilbereiche der deutschen Sprache_





> _des Deutschen (??? ich würde sagen "der deutschen Sprache", aber kann man das auch sagen?)_



Ja, "der deutschen Sprache" ist richtig übersetzt. Aber auch hier gibt es zwei Genitive: "des Deutsch[s]" (zu das Deutsch) und "des Deutschen" (zu das Deutsche). Beispiele:

"Die Schwierigkeiten des Deutschen sind sehr einfach zu überbrücken, wenn man sich intensiv mit den positiven Seiten und der Logik des Deutschen befasst."

"Die Aussprache seines Deutsch ist furchtbar."



> _dem Deutschen (würde ich auch "der deutschen Sprache" sagen...)_



Das ist ebenfalls richtig, aber auch hier das Problem: "dem Deutsch" (von das Deutsch) und "dem Deutschen" (von das Deutsche). Beispiele:

"Dem Deutschen ist in Bezug auf Logik der Pluralbildung nicht zu trauen."

"Dem Plattdeutsch von Herrn Fritzsche kann man immer kaum folgen."



> Könntet ihr das mir bitte erklären? Vielen Dank im Voraus! Macht's gut, tschüss!



Ich hoffe, ich konnte.

Schöne Ferien noch!


----------



## elroy

Einen Hinweis von mir zum Unterschied zwischen "das/dem/des Deutsch" und "das/dem/des Deutsch/e/en":

Sofern man den Ausdruck durch "die/der deutsche/n Sprache" ersetzen kann, verwendet man die zweite Version.  Wenn dies aber nicht als Ersatz gelten darf bzw. sich dabei etwas komisch anhört, ist die erste Version zu wählen.

Zum Beispiel:

*Im Deutschen gibt es vier Fäller.*
_(In der deutschen Sprache gibt es vier Fäller.)_

*Im Deutsch meines Vaters gibt es viele Fehler.*
(nicht _In der deutschen Sprache meines Vaters gibt es viele Fehler_)


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Einen Hinweis von mir zum Unterschied zwischen "das/dem/des Deutsch" und "das/dem/des Deutsch/e/en":
> 
> Sofern man den Ausdruck durch "die/der deutsche/n Sprache" ersetzen kann, verwendet man die zweite Version.  Wenn dies aber nicht als Ersatz gelten darf bzw. sich dabei etwas komisch anhört, ist die erste Version zu wählen.
> 
> Zum Beispiel:
> 
> *Im Deutschen gibt es vier Fäller.*
> _(In der deutschen Sprache gibt es vier Fäller.)_
> 
> *Im Deutsch meines Vaters gibt es viele Fehler.*
> (nicht _In der deutschen Sprache meines Vaters gibt es viele Fehler_)



Ja genau, denn dein zweites Beispiel passt auch perfekt auf die Definition von "die Sprache eines Einzelnen oder einer Gruppe".


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ja genau, denn dein zweites Beispiel passt auch perfekt auf die Definition von "die Sprache eines Einzelnen oder einer Gruppe".


 
Genau.  Gerade das zu erklären war mein Ziel.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Genau.  Gerade das zu erklären*,* war mein Ziel.



Du meinst, weil Jorge es sonst nicht verstanden hätte?


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Ach so!!! Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es einen Unterschied zwischen "das Deutsch" und "das Deutsche" gibt! Ihr habt es aber klasse erklärt, ich hab's, glaube ich, richtig verstanden:

das Deutsch --- so wie "die Art, wie jemand Deutsch spricht" [Mein Deutsch (sozusagen "das Deutsch von mir" haha) ist mittelmäßig]

das Deutsche --- die deutsche Sprache im Allgemeinen [Das Deutsche ist schwieriger als das Englische]

Richtig?

-----

Aber nun: den Unterschied zwischen auf/in Deutsch finde ich ein bisschen verwirrend.

auf Deutsch: man will hervorheben, dass etwas auf Deutsch steht und nicht in einer anderen Sprache

_Normalerweise chatte ich auf Spanisch, aber mit Patrick chatte ich auf Deutsch._

Ist das richtig?

in Deutsch: es geht einfach um den "Sprachenzustand" eines Textes. 

_Anne Frank hat ihr Tagebuch in Niederländisch geschrieben und es wurde nachher in andere Sprachen übersetzt._

...oder?


----------



## Whodunit

jorge_val_ribera said:
			
		

> Ach so!!! Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es einen Unterschied zwischen "das Deutsch" und "das Deutsche" gibt! Ihr habt es aber klasse erklärt, ich hab's, glaube ich, richtig verstanden:
> 
> das Deutsch --- so wie "die Art, wie jemand Deutsch spricht" [Mein Deutsch (sozusagen "das Deutsch von mir" haha) ist mittelmäßig]
> 
> das Deutsche --- die deutsche Sprache im Allgemeinen [Das Deutsche ist schwieriger als das Englische]
> 
> Richtig?



  Komplett richtig!   



> Aber nun: den Unterschied zwischen auf/in Deutsch finde ich ein bisschen verwirrend.
> 
> auf Deutsch: man will hervorheben, dass etwas auf Deutsch steht und nicht in einer anderen Sprache
> 
> _Normalerweise chatte ich auf Spanisch, aber mit Patrick chatte ich auf Deutsch._
> 
> Ist das richtig?
> 
> in Deutsch: es geht einfach um den "Sprachenzustand" eines Textes.
> 
> _Anne Frank hat ihr Tagebuch in Niederländisch geschrieben und es wurde nachher in andere Sprachen übersetzt._
> 
> ...oder?



Da warte mal lieber auf andere Muttersprachler. Ich bin aber fest der Meinung, dass in der gesprochenen Sprache da keine Unterschiede mehr gemacht werden.


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Da warte mal lieber auf andere Muttersprachler. Ich bin aber fest der Meinung, dass in der gesprochenen Sprache da keine Unterschiede mehr gemacht werden.


 
Leider nicht mehr: "in" in den von Jorge genannten Fällen ist ganz eindeutig ein Anglizismus! Auf English heißt's "She wrote her diary _in_ Dutch" etc., auf Deutsch heißt's "Sie schrieb ihr Tagebuch *auf* Niederländisch".

Das "in" wird mittlerweile kaum noch als 'falsches' Deutsch angesehen, es ist aber aus dem Englischen zu uns gekommen (übrigens erst seit einigen Jahren sehr üblich).

"in" ist allerdings auch im Deutschen richtig, wenn die Sprache als dekliniertes Adjektiv steht und ein Substantiv folgt ("Sie schrieb das Buch in englischer Sprache"), oder wenn ein dekliniertes Adjektiv steht und die Sprache selbst als substantiviertes Adjektiv folgt ("Sie schrieb es in gutem Deutsch"). [Dazu aber die Wendung "auf (gut) deutsch" = direkt, ohne Umschweife].


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> "in" ist allerdings auch im Deutschen richtig, wenn die Sprache als dekliniertes Adjektiv steht und ein Substantiv folgt ("Sie schrieb das Buch in englischer Sprache"), oder wenn ein dekliniertes Adjektiv steht und die Sprache selbst als substantiviertes Adjektiv folgt ("Sie schrieb es in gutem Deutsch"). [Dazu aber die Wendung "auf (gut) deutsch" = direkt, ohne Umschweife].



Daher kann man "auf Deutsch" nur mit "in der deutschen/die deutsche Sprache" übersetzen und nicht mit "auf der deutschen/die deutsche Sprache".


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Du meinst, weil Jorge es sonst nicht verstanden hätte?


 
Nein, auf keinen Fall!  Ich wollte doch deine Erklärung nur irgendwie ergänzen, falls dies eine schnellere Beherrschung der unterschiedlichen Forme begünstigen konnte.


----------



## elroy

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Leider nicht mehr: "in" in den von Jorge genannten Fällen ist ganz eindeutig ein Anglizismus! Auf English heißt's "She wrote her diary _in_ Dutch" etc., auf Deutsch heißt's "Sie schrieb ihr Tagebuch *auf* Niederländisch".
> 
> Das "in" wird mittlerweile kaum noch als 'falsches' Deutsch angesehen, es ist aber aus dem Englischen zu uns gekommen (übrigens erst seit einigen Jahren sehr üblich).
> 
> "in" ist allerdings auch im Deutschen richtig, wenn die Sprache als dekliniertes Adjektiv steht und ein Substantiv folgt ("Sie schrieb das Buch in englischer Sprache"), oder wenn ein dekliniertes Adjektiv steht und die Sprache selbst als substantiviertes Adjektiv folgt ("Sie schrieb es in gutem Deutsch"). [Dazu aber die Wendung "auf (gut) deutsch" = direkt, ohne Umschweife].


 
Das fällt mir als merkwürdig auf, denn ich wurde, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, mehrmals von Muttersprachlern korrigiert, als ich "auf" (angeblich statt "in") verwendet habe.  Daher habe ich  mir den Kopf zerbrochen (Daniels Lieblingsidiom!), um mir irgendeinen Unterschied daraus auszudenken.  Zwar hätte ich auf jeden Fall "Anne Frank schrieb ihr Tagebuch *auf* Deutsch" (weil es hier schon um die Wahl der Sprache geht) gesagt, jedoch war ich inzwischen der Meinung, dass "auf" in manchen Fällen in der Tat falsch ist, und zwar wenn es um den Zustand geht (das habe ich zumindest abgeleitet).

Meinst du jetzt, ich soll *immer* "in German" (wenn es um die Verwendung der Sprache geht) als "auf Deutsch" übersetzen, auch wenn ich den Zustand beschreibe (_Das Buch ist auf Deutsch geschrieben_, z.B.)?


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Du meinst, weil Jorge es sonst nicht verstanden hätte?


Who, I think Elroy meant to make a point clear to anyone reading here. Jorge, I'm sure, understood the difference perfectly.

One quick note:

I don't THINK I would say this, even informally:

"I want to translate that in German." I'm almost sure I would say "into". In many situations, "in" and "into" are interchangeable, and I'm not sure it's always a matter of correct vs. less correct. But in this sense, I think you need "into".

Otherwise, I would say:

"I need to say/write that in German."

(My meaning would be translate.)

Results 1 - 10 of about 89,400 for "translate in English".
Results 1 - 10 of about 486,000 for "translate into English".

When the right way is much more common than the wrong way, it's safe to say that it's not informal usage but wrong, I think. 

Gaer

PS: THIS would be informal:

Results 1 - 10 of about 201,000 for "translate to English"


----------



## elroy

gaer said:
			
		

> Who, I think Elroy meant to make a point clear to anyone reading here. Jorge, I'm sure, understood the difference perfectly.
> 
> One quick note:
> 
> I don't THINK I would say this, even informally:
> 
> "I want to translate that in German." I'm almost sure I would say "into". In many situations, "in" and "into" are interchangeable, and I'm not sure it's always a matter of correct vs. less correct. But in this sense, I think you need "into".
> 
> Otherwise, I would say:
> 
> "I need to say/write that in German."
> 
> (My meaning would be translate.)
> 
> Results 1 - 10 of about 89,400 for "translate in English".
> Results 1 - 10 of about 486,000 for "translate into English".
> 
> When the right way is much more common than the wrong way, it's safe to say that it's not informal usage but wrong, I think.
> 
> Gaer
> 
> PS: THIS would be informal:
> 
> Results 1 - 10 of about 201,000 for "translate to English"


 
*Ich stimme dir zu.*

"translate in English" hört sich komisch an und sieht ebenfalls komisch aus. 

Ich wage mal zu sagen, dass niemand das sagt.

"To" kommt dagegen ziemlich oft vor, wobei sich "into" eher gehoben anhört (aber auf keinen Fall pathetisch)

Schließlich:

A text is written *in* a language.
It gets translated *to* or *into* another language.


----------



## gaer

elroy said:
			
		

> Das fällt mir als merkwürdig auf, denn ich wurde, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, mehrmals von Muttersprachlern korrigiert, als ich "auf" (angeblich statt "in") verwendet habe. Daher habe ich  mir den Kopf zerbrochen (Daniels Lieblingsidiom!),…


That is fast (quicky, not almost <grin>) becoming my favorite German idiom, at least on a day such as this one when my last working brain cells are smoking dangerous from German-grammar-overload.  


> Meinst du jetzt, ich soll *immer* "in German" (wenn es um die Verwendung der Sprache geht) als "auf Deutsch" übersetzen, auch wenn ich den Zustand beschreibe (_Das Buch ist auf Deutsch geschrieben_, z.B.)?


I would not DARE offer an opinion, but I have a feeling that this is one of those nasty language-topics that is not going to have any nice, neat, comfortable final solutions.

I would love to use this site to check usage, but you can't search for phrases. 

Google is great for such searches, but there is no way to check for formal vs. informal usage. No help in such a case, right?

Here are some ideas.  Warning Will Robinson (obscure line from stupid old US TV show): Everything I'm about to suggest may be wrong!

Übersetzungen(en) ins Deutsche seems to be a standard phrase, so perhaps there is a tendency to stress this idea.

If you see "ins Deutsche geschrieben", there is a good chance that it has something to do with translation. It also seems to be linked to more formal usage.

I think "ins Deutsche übertragen" is VERY common.

You would find, I think: "Das Buch ist ins Deutsche übersetzt".

But if you are simply talking about writing a book, an article, homework, some kind of paper in German/English, etc., then I think you would just say "auf Deutsch".

Muttersprachler: Am I on the right or wrong track? 

Gaer


----------



## elroy

gaer said:
			
		

> That is fast (quicky, not almost <grin>) becoming my favorite German idiom, at least on a day such as this one when my last working brain cells are smoking dangerous from German-grammar-overload.


 
 Tell me about it. 



> I would not DARE offer an opinion, but I have a feeling that this is one of those nasty language-topics that is not going to have any nice, neat, comfortable final solutions.
> 
> I would love to use this site to check usage, but you can't search for phrases.
> 
> Google is great for such searches, but there is no way to check for formal vs. informal usage. No help in such a case, right?
> 
> Here are some ideas.  Warning Will Robinson (obscure line from stupid old US TV show): Everything I'm about to suggest may be wrong!
> 
> Übersetzungen(en) ins Deutsche seems to be a standard phrase, so perhaps there is a tendency to stress this idea.
> 
> If you see "ins Deutsche geschrieben", there is a good chance that it has something to do with translation. It also seems to be linked to more formal usage.


 
Well, that sounds kind of counterintuitive. If you're using the accusative, then it can't already be "geschrieben," can it? 



> I think "ins Deutsche übertragen" is VERY common.


 
Yes. 



> You would find, I think: "Das Buch ist ins Deutsche übersetzt".


 
Hm...I don't know why, but that looks a little "komisch" to me - at the very least I'd expect a "worden" at the end. See, if you're describing the condition of the book, why would you use the accusative? 



> But if you are simply talking about writing a book, an article, homework, some kind of paper in German/English, etc., then I think you would just say "auf Deutsch".


 
Ok, maybe I wasn't clear before. (That's why I'm writing in English, by the way. ) 

I was asking about the difference between "in Deutsch" and "auf Deutsch." I used to think the former was used to describe the condition, and the latter for the process of choosing that language. It's hard to describe what I meant, but basically I thought I was supposed to use "in Deutsch" for things like "That book is written in German" but "auf Deutsch" for "He wrote the book in German." Now that Magoo has claimed that "in Deutsch" is in Anglicism, I just wanted to make sure it would be ok to use "auf Deutsch" indiscriminately. 



> Muttersprachler: Am I on the right or wrong track?
> 
> Gaer


 
That goes for both of us.


----------



## gaer

elroy said:
			
		

> Well, that sounds kind of counterintuitive. If you're using the accusative, then it can't already be "geschrieben," can it?


I think it's sloppy, Elroy. 

…was der Übersetzer ins Deutsche geschrieben hat. ... 

Obviously the meaning is "what the translater TRANSLATED into German." It's awkward to start with, I guess… 


> I was asking about the difference between "in Deutsch" and "auf Deutsch."


I'm not sure, but I could swear that I was told NOT to write "in Deutsch". But it's SO common now. The meaning seems to be the same as "auf Deutsch".

Look at this:

Results 1 - 10 of about 6,990 for "Ich wohne in Berlin".
Results 1 - 10 of about 576 for "Ich lebe in Berlin".
====
Results 1 - 10 of about 1,330 for "Ich lebe in München". 
Results 1 - 10 of about 806 for "Ich wohne in München". 

I was taught, by a Bavarian, that "lebe" here is WRONG. Period. But if this is another "Americanism", why is it so popular in Munich but not in Berlin!!! 

Ich lebe in, in Deutsch, who knows. It seems to me that we live in a time when usage is being determined by the media, not by people who study language, and I find this a bit frightening. 

Gaer

Gaer


----------



## elroy

gaer said:
			
		

> I think it's sloppy, Elroy.
> 
> …was der Übersetzer ins Deutsche geschrieben hat. ...
> 
> Obviously the meaning is "what the translater TRANSLATED into German." It's awkward to start with, I guess…
> 
> I'm not sure, but I could swear that I was told NOT to write "in Deutsch". But it's SO common now. The meaning seems to be the same as "auf Deutsch".
> 
> Look at this:
> 
> Results 1 - 10 of about 6,990 for "Ich wohne in Berlin".
> Results 1 - 10 of about 576 for "Ich lebe in Berlin".
> ====
> Results 1 - 10 of about 1,330 for "Ich lebe in München".
> Results 1 - 10 of about 806 for "Ich wohne in München".
> 
> I was taught, by a Bavarian, that "lebe" here is WRONG. Period. But if this is another "Americanism", why is it so popular in Munich but not in Berlin!!!
> 
> Ich lebe in, in Deutsch, who knows. It seems to me that we live in a time when usage is being determined by the media, not by people who study language, and I find this a bit frightening.
> 
> Gaer
> 
> Gaer


 
Well, I guess I should have asked when I was told to use "in Deutsch."

I personally don't say "ich lebe in Jerusalem."  It sounds like a "riesiger Anglizimus" to me!


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Nein, auf keinen Fall!  Ich wollte doch deine Erklärung nur irgendwie ergänzen, falls dies eine schnellere Beherrschung der unterschiedlichen Forme begünstigen konnte.



Was ist denn "Forme"?


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> *Ich stimme dir zu.*
> 
> "translate in English" hört sich komisch an und sieht ebenfalls komisch aus.
> 
> Ich wage mal zu sagen, dass niemand das sagt.
> 
> "To" kommt dagegen ziemlich oft vor, wobei sich "into" eher gehoben anhört (aber auf keinen Fall pathetisch)
> 
> Schließlich:
> 
> A text is written *in* a language.
> It gets translated *to* or *into* another language.



Tut mir Leid, ich meinte "to" statt "in". Also, im Deutschen sind diese zu hören:

auf Deutsch übersetzen   
in Deutsch übersetzen   
ins Deutsche übersetzen   

Im Englischen dagegen das:

translate to German
translate into German

Meine Güte, wie viel Fehler sind denn hier drin:    



> translate to english; traduisez au Francais; ubersetzen Sie zum Deutschen; traduzca al espanol; vertaal aan het Nederlands



Quelle. (6. Ergebnis)


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Was ist denn "Forme"?


 
"Formen."  Tut mir Leid.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Tut mir Leid, ich meinte "to" statt "in". Also, im Deutschen sind diese zu hören:
> 
> auf Deutsch übersetzen
> in Deutsch übersetzen
> ins Deutsche übersetzen
> 
> Im Englischen dagegen das:
> 
> translate to German
> translate into German


 
"Translate to German" ist aber keineswegs falsch. 



> Meine Güte, wie viel*e *Fehler sind denn hier drin:


 
Mal sehen:

translate to english; traduisez au *f*ran*ç*ais; *ü*bersetzen Sie *ins* Deutsch*e*; traduzca al espa*ñ*ol; vertaal aan het Nederlands 

Offensichtlich keine verlässliche Quelle!


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> "Translate to German" ist aber keineswegs falsch.



Nicht? Das hattest du mir mal gesagt. Ich wollte es auch nicht glauben, aber du sagtest: "Es wird sogar von Muttersprachlern falsch gemacht".   



> Mal sehen:
> 
> translate to english; traduisez au *f*ran*ç*ais; *ü*bersetzen Sie *ins* Deutsch*e*; traduzca al espa*ñ*ol; vertaal aan het Nederlands



"au français"?    Ich zählte "to English" auch als falsch. Aber das können wir ja in den jeweiligen Foren noch erkunden.



> Offensichtlich keine verlässliche Quelle!



Allerdings!


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Nicht? Das hattest du mir mal gesagt. Ich wollte es auch nicht glauben, aber du sagtest: "Es wird sogar von Muttersprachlern falsch gemacht".


 
Hm...das bezweifle ich.  Also "into German" mag zwar besser sein, aber "to German" ist überhaupt nicht falsch.  Vielleicht war ich damals krank.  




> "au français"?


 
Ich glaube schon.  Meinen französischen Kenntnissen höre ich allerdings langsam auf zu vertrauen.  



> Ich zählte "to English" auch als falsch. Aber das können wir ja in den jeweiligen Foren noch erkunden.


 
"To English" ist nicht falsch.  Also lieber keinen Kampf im Englischforum verursachen!


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Hm...das bezweifle ich.  Also "into German" mag zwar besser sein, aber "to German" ist überhaupt nicht falsch.  Vielleicht war ich damals krank.



Oder du kamst von einer Party!   



> Ich glaube schon.  Meinen französischen Kenntnissen höre ich allerdings langsam auf zu vertrauen.



Ich kenne nämlich nur "de l'allemand en français".   



> "To English" ist nicht falsch.  Also lieber keinen Kampf im Englischforum verursachen!



Dann halt nicht.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ich kenne nämlich nur "de l'allemand en français".


 
Das ist auf jeden Fall richtig.  Ich weiß nur nicht, ob "au français" offiziell falsch ist.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Das ist auf jeden Fall richtig.  Ich weiß nur nicht, ob "au français" offiziell falsch ist.



Viele Antwortengab es nicht im Französischforum, aber leider habe ich aus Versehen nach "à français" gefragt, sodass alle nur verneinen konnten. Dann habe ich mich in einem neuen Beitrag korrigiert, aber noch keine Interessenten weiter.


----------



## martinemussies

We say&write : "vertaal in het Nederlands" (not "aan").


----------



## Ares

> Leider nicht mehr: "in" in den von Jorge genannten Fällen ist ganz eindeutig ein Anglizismus! Auf English heißt's "She wrote her diary _in_ Dutch" etc., auf Deutsch heißt's "Sie schrieb ihr Tagebuch *auf* Niederländisch".
> 
> Das "in" wird mittlerweile kaum noch als 'falsches' Deutsch angesehen, es ist aber aus dem Englischen zu uns gekommen (übrigens erst seit einigen Jahren sehr üblich).
> 
> "in" ist allerdings auch im Deutschen richtig, wenn die Sprache als dekliniertes Adjektiv steht und ein Substantiv folgt ("Sie schrieb das Buch in englischer Sprache"), oder wenn ein dekliniertes Adjektiv steht und die Sprache selbst als substantiviertes Adjektiv folgt ("Sie schrieb es in gutem Deutsch"). [Dazu aber die Wendung "auf (gut) deutsch" = direkt, ohne Umschweife].



Das hab ich mir doch gedacht.  Denn ich würde nie sagen:

_Sie hat ihr Tagebuch in Deutsch geschrieben.  _

sondern immer nur:

_Sie hat ihr Tagebuch auf Deutsch geschrieben.  _

Da wandert man aus und schon wird mit der Sprache geschludert.  
 Ich kann mir nicht helfen, mir kommt _in Deutsch_  ganz scheußlich vor.   


Gruß, 

Ruth.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

OK, ich hab schon (längst; dieser Faden ist schon saualt) verstanden, wie man die meisten Sprachen "behandelt".

Ich hab aber jetzt den Zweifel, wie man das Lateinische behandelt. Wieso wird's manchmal als "Latein" bezeichnet? Wann sagt man Latein, wann Lateinisch?

Vielen Dank! Macht's gut, tschüss!


----------



## Whodunit

jorge_val_ribera said:
			
		

> OK, ich hab schon (längst; dieser Faden ist schon saualt) verstanden, wie man die meisten Sprachen "behandelt".
> 
> Ich hab aber jetzt den Zweifel, wie man das Lateinische behandelt. Wieso wird's manchmal als "Latein" bezeichnet? Wann sagt man Latein, wann Lateinisch?
> 
> Vielen Dank! Macht's gut, tschüss!


 
Ehrlich gesagt, bezweifle ich, dass das jemand wirklich beantworten kann.  Ich verwende Lateinisch umgangssprachlich (aber manchmal auch Latein) und Latein meist in der Schriftsprache oder bezüglich des Schulfaches, aber selbst da sag ich manchmal Lateinisch.


----------



## Sabine Teaver

Das Buch wurde ins Deutsche uebersetzt von (Name).  Das liest man oft.  Es wuerde sich fuer mich umstaendlicher anhoeren (obwohl nicht grammatisch falsch), zu sagen, "Das Buch ist von Blah, Blah, Blah ins Deutsch uebersetzt worden." Je simpler die Satzstruktur, je eleganter hoert es sich an. Vorsicht, das ist nur MEINE Meinung und basiert nicht auf einer empirischen Erhebung


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ehrlich gesagt, bezweifle ich, dass das jemand wirklich beantworten kann.  Ich verwende Lateinisch umgangssprachlich (aber manchmal auch Latein) und Latein meist in der Schriftsprache oder bezüglich des Schulfaches, aber selbst da sag ich manchmal Lateinisch.


 
Hm, interessant. Es ist also deiner Meinung nach eine Sache der persönlichen Präferenz? 

Und wie behandle ich "Latein"? Könnte ich sagen:

_Sabrina hat diesen Text ins Latein übersetzt._

_Das Wort gibt's im Latein nicht. _

_Ich habe die Grammatik des Lateins gelernt. _(Na, da wäre wohl besser "die lateinische Grammatik", aber das Wichtige ist der Genitiv)

usw.?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## gaer

Sabine Teaver said:
			
		

> Je simpler die Satzstruktur, je eleganter hoert es sich an. Vorsicht, das ist nur MEINE Meinung und basiert nicht auf einer empirischen Erhebung


In general I feel the same way. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

jorge_val_ribera said:
			
		

> Hm, interessant. Es ist also deiner Meinung nach eine Sache der persönlichen Präferenz?


 
Nicht unbedingt. 

Aber du hast gute Beispiele gewählt:



> _Sabrina hat diesen Text ins Latein übersetzt._


 
Hier klingt mir "ins Lateinische" besser,.



> _Das Wort gibt's im Latein nicht._


 
Auch hier ist "Lateinischen" besser, aber bitte frag mich noch nicht nach einer Regelmäßigkeit. 

_



			Ich habe die Grammatik des Lateins gelernt.
		
Click to expand...

_


> (Na, da wäre wohl besser "die lateinische Grammatik", aber das Wichtige ist der Genitiv)


 
Ja, das und "Grammatik des Lateinischen".


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Angesichts dessen, was du geschrieben hast, Daniel, habe ich diese "Schlussfolgerung" erreicht (in Anführungszeichen, weil ich auch andere Standpunkte kennen lernen möchte):

Es ist besser (heißt aber nicht unbedingt, dass es sonst falsch ist), "Lateinisch(+Endung)" zu verwenden, wenn es vor dem Nomen einen Artikel gibt:

Z.B.: 
Nominativ: _Das Lateinische ist eine schwere Sprache._
Akkusativ: _etwas ins Lateinische übersetzen, ich finde das Lateinische schwer_
Dativ: _im Lateinischen, aus dem Lateinischen_
Genitiv: _des Lateinischen_

Es ist besser, "Latein" zu verwenden, wenn es vor dem Nomen keinen Artikel gibt:

Z.B.:
Nominativ: _Latein ist eine schwere Sprache._
Akkusativ: _Ich lerne Latein. Ich finde Latein schwer._
Dativ: _?_
Genitiv: _?_

Ist das richtig oder bloßer Quatsch?


----------



## Whodunit

jorge_val_ribera said:
			
		

> Angesichts dessen, was du geschrieben hast, Daniel, habe ich diese "Schlussfolgerung" erreicht (in Anführungszeichen, weil ich auch andere Standpunkte kennen lernen möchte):
> 
> Es ist besser (heißt aber nicht unbedingt, dass es sonst falsch ist), "Lateinisch(+Endung)" zu verwenden, wenn es vor dem Nomen einen Artikel gibt:
> 
> Z.B.:
> Nominativ: _Das Lateinische ist eine schwere Sprache._
> Akkusativ: _etwas ins Lateinische übersetzen, ich finde das Lateinische schwer_
> Dativ: _im Lateinischen, aus dem Lateinischen_
> Genitiv: _des Lateinischen_
> 
> Es ist besser, "Latein" zu verwenden, wenn es vor dem Nomen keinen Artikel gibt:
> 
> Z.B.:
> Nominativ: _Latein ist eine schwere Sprache._
> Akkusativ: _Ich lerne Latein. Ich finde Latein schwer._
> Dativ: _? Es gibt in Latein mehr Fälle als in Deutsch (klingt falsch, aber entspricht deinem Muster)_
> Genitiv: _? (unmöglich hier ein Genitiv zu bilden, denke ich)_
> 
> Ist das richtig oder bloßer Quatsch?


 
Das ist mehr als gut erkannt.  Ich bin mal gespannt, ob jemand noch widersprüchliche Sätze findet, aber ich glaube, deine Schlussfolgerung ist ganz ok.


----------

